# تبيرد الكمبيوتر بي الماء



## ehap012 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

سأشرح من خلال هذا الموضوع كيفيه تبريد الجهاز بواسطه الماء ...
سيكون الشرح بالصور وأمثله لمثل هذه الانظمه ...

التبريد بواسطه الماء يمكن أن يكون للمعالج فقط أو بالاضافه للمعالج لكل قطعه اخرى (قطعه تصدر حراره ...التشبسيت الشمالي , كرت الشاشه )
اليوم أصبحت هذه الطريقه منتشره أكثر وخصوصا للمستخدمين الذين يقومون بتسريع الجهاز ..وفي المستقبل القريب سيصبح
التبريد بواسطه الماء جزء لا يتجزء من الكمبيوتر ...وهذا لان أسعار التبريد السائل تنخفض بشكل مستمر

تبريد الماء ينقسم الى قسمين 
تبريد Active وتبريد Passive
تبريد الActive للقيام في عمليه التبريد يحتاج الى مضخه ...رادياتور ...وبلوك تبريد
تبريد الPassive يعتمد على مضخه وبرج تبريد ..وبلوك تبريد 

لتوضيح الفرق بين النوعين وكيفيه عمل مثل هذه الانظمه سأشرح بالصوره 






































































شركات معروفه في هذا المجال :

Thermaltake
Coolermaster
Zalman
Gigabyte
POLARFLO


حسنات هذه الطريقه في التبريد :

لا يوجد ضجه في عمليه التبريد 
تبريد أفضل بكثير من التبريد العادي (المراوح)

سيئات الطريقه :

سعره مرتفع بالمقارنه مع الطريقه العاديه (المراوح)
يتطلب عنايه (تبديل السائل كل فتره زمنيه معينه )


شيء نسيت شرحه عن كيفيه عمل برج التبريد ....:

عند وصول الماء الحار الى برج التبريد تتم عمليه صعود الماء 
من أسفل البرج الى الاعلى ومن ثم الى الاسفل ومن خلال "التماس " السائل الساخن في أطراف البرج الذي يكون بارد
تتم عملبه تبريد السائل 

لي الامانه الشديده الموضوع ده منقول بس عجبني حبيت انقله ليكيو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي ايهاب كتير علي المعلومات الجميله دي



وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات جميلة *
*وشرح وافى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااائعه 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة لكن لاسف اخى الصغير شاف موضوعك من غير مايفتحة وكان يريد ان يضع الجهاز فى حوض من المياة الساقعة  هههههههههه    الف شكرا على المعلومات القيمة من انسان اكيد غالى


----------



## ehap012 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الردود دي يا جماعه ربنا يخليكو


----------



## Scofield (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*
هذه الطريقة تصلح للسيرفيرات ولقد رايت cases مجهزة بها
وهناك ايضا انواع اخرى من التبريد مثل الفحم الجاف و النيتروجين
*


----------



## Scofield (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*
الموقع هذا به انواع التبريد المختلفة و مزياها و عيوبها
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cooling
*


----------



## مينا 188 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره حلوه اوى
بس بعد ما شفت الصور بتاعه التبريد
حسيت انه تلاجه مش كمبوتر 
شكرا لتعب محبتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك أبجر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك بدل تعبك !!

اعتقد هذا النظام يستخدمونه في شركات الاستضافة !!


----------

